# Breaking news, finally sold and set for demoliction!!!!!!



## demon-pap (Jun 7, 2013)

well just had some inside info from a mate that Mansfield Generals days are numbered, the council have successfully managed to buy the building off its owner Mr Adam, im really sad, enjoyed visiting this place many times and it certainly takes some beating 

RIP MGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it will be missed!!!!

http://www.chad.co.uk/news/local/ma...finally-sold-and-set-for-demolition-1-5749428


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 7, 2013)

Right, I have left this place on the list for faaaaaaaar too long, need to get it seen and ASAP by the look of it!


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 7, 2013)

top place must try get back before it is gone


----------



## mookster (Jun 7, 2013)

They haven't even tendered the demolition contract yet or worked out what they will be doing with the site so there is a bit of time left, if you've not seen it go now or forever regret missing the best oldschool derelict hospital left in the UK.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 9, 2013)

Need a revisit of this place ASAP!


----------



## MCrosbie (Jun 10, 2013)

Shame as its a cracking place this. so glad i, and few pals got it done..


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 10, 2013)

Love this place, 
One of my fave explores to date!


----------

